# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kaarina, Littoinen 110/11a

## Bussissa

Moi, Littoisiin jää 110 ja 11a jatkaa, mutta Jatkaako se samasta pysäkistä mihin 110 lopettaa ?

Ajaako 11a Samaa reittiä, kuin 110 ajoi aikoinaan Littoisista ---> Oskarinaukio, Kaarina ?

Pysyvä Liikennejärjestely, vai Kesäaikana kulkee näin ??

----------


## Waltsu

Tästä aiheesta on keskustelua täällä.

----------

